# Support from St. James Leeds



## grantham73 (May 27, 2006)

Hi All

We are considering treatment abroad.

Does anyway know if St James ACU in Leeds offer support in terms of scans etc for tx cycles abroad.

Thanks

Trudie

PS I did post this a few weeks ago but it seems to have vanished so I apologise if anyone did reply.


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

grnatham 
i noticed nobody has repiled to your question - sorry i can't help but try posting on the abroadies thread 
good luck
casey


----------



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi

I've just seen your posting.

When I last went to St James's, Leeds, one of the consultants mentioned going abroad to me. She actually mentioned Marques and said the Unit would support me. I am waiting to go back to talk this through with them, i.e. how it works etc. but still haven't received an appointment.

regards
CB64


----------



## grantham73 (May 27, 2006)

Hi CB

We  have abandoned our attempts for IVF abroad.  Mainly due to the cost of support from Leeds.  They said £1000 would be a fixed cost.  It would be for scans and any blood tests.  The nurse said that I may ony need one of two scans and the price would still be the same.  On top of the cost of IVF in Spain it wasn't worth it.  We said it would actualy be cheaper to fly low cost to Spain for the scans.

So we are now on the waiting list for Donor Sperm at St James, but not holding our breath!!

Good Luck

Trudie x


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Grantham

Like you I have had difficulties with obtaining support for treatment abroad from my local clinic. They wanted me to pay £800 for a scan which they normally charge £75 for. The blood tests would be charged for on top of the £800!

I have still managed to go ahead with DE IVF at Ceram in Spain. I have just had to fly out there a few days early for the scan. Treatment there cost me just over €5000 euros plus a couple of hundred for the medication - which is a lot cheaper than IM. There may be other clinics that will do the scans for you. It is worth ringing around to check.

Good luck whatever you decide to do

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi
Why don't you look at Eastern Europe, TX is half the price of Spain . Donors are plenty and have the same characteristics as us Brits. Most quote 1to 2 months for D.E .
You can fly out to most places on budget airlines and with 2hrs flight times, return the same day. I am going to C.Z for DE TX, I went over for my 1st consultation, the cost £20 ,the scan  was only £5.
I booked on Ryanair Few weeks before and got Flights for the both of us £70 rtn, the hotel was £44 a night. I am going out for my pre ET scans.  I will have to stay overnight as Ryanair only fly once a day P.M out and by the time I got to clinic it would be closing for night.  I would rather go to C.Z on principle.  A lot of the girls on Russian thread have had scans done here and when they have got to Russia for ET ,there lining as not been thick as quoted in U.K.
Good Luck
XX
Karen


----------



## jih (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi there 
Excuse me for butting in your thread. I've had tx in Crete & also had to pay £1000 to my satellite clinic in Halifx so the whole tx cost a bomb. We had IVF with Donor sperm - 1 of my eggs fertilised but also had some eggs donated with the same donor so had 4 embies put back with no success. We're now considering Donor embies abroad but hard to decide where to go. Where is C.Z & why did you choose to go there?

Good luck with your tx

Jxx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Jxx
I decided on Czech rep as it is easy and cheap to get too, so is accommodation, there success rates are av 57% and so much cheaper than a lot of places. like Spain. I wanted to go to Russia ,but flights & accom is soooo expensive + a longer flight and would have to pay a sat clinic, so you might as well go to ARGC in Harley St when you add it all up.  The peeps are same colouring as us Brits. The city i am having treatment at is not far from Austria, so more Blondie hair and blue eyes  than Spain.
A new clinic in C.Z has just come to light on FF, Reprofit International, look at the thread. I could kick myself as its a £1000 cheaper than my clinic  Sanatorium Repromeda in same city of Brno.
Hope you can find a suitable clinic soon.
XX
KarenJ


----------

